# JKD and weapons



## sweeper (Feb 8, 2003)

Something I havn't been totaly clear on, What kind of weapons work does Jeet Kune Do have? Mostly in my class wepaons fall under kali (since both kali and JKD are taught) I havn't asked (though I will) if there is any weapons work within JKD.


----------



## IMAA (Feb 9, 2003)

WOW good question.

I am not 100% sure exactly, but like you mentioned the majority of the time when you mix JKD and Weapons your gonna most likely find Kali.  

However, I also know of a few JKD people who have thier own principles of like knife fighting and weapon usually stick base, but to be honest all I see when around those people is Kali.  they may not want to admit it, but what I see it as is "kali"...

 I dont think JKD was to actually be a weapon system at all. you can add the same principles with JKD and weapons but when its all said and done,  you'll search out if you havnt already and you'll see more FMA influence.   I could be way off trak here and someone will probably correct me and thats fine,  I know people like Sifu Lamar Davis mentiones most of his weapons work is from Kali too, but he dont specifically specialize in weapons as his forte...

I"d be kinda interested to hear someone elses side on this as well...  Very good  ? there sweeper.  

:redeme:


----------



## sweeper (Feb 9, 2003)

well that's what I have seen and I kinda assummed it was this way just because bruce lee left wingchun before he learned the wepons forms. I don't know how much bruce lee delt with fencing or how much his students dealt with it, concievably that could be an influence on JKD weapons if they exsist.

If anyone knows anything about it could you post it's base and what relation it has to the unarmed fighting method?


----------



## pknox (Mar 7, 2003)

Actually, it seems that a lot of schools are also incorporating silat into the curriculum, and using their weapons as well.  Silat has some stick (mostly single), blades of various lengths and shapes, and even the sarong, which is used mostly for immobilizations and disarms.  I've seen this mostly frequently in the schools associated with Guro Inosanto.


----------



## pknox (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> *I don't know how much bruce lee delt with fencing or how much his students dealt with it, concievably that could be an influence on JKD weapons if they exsist.*



From what I've been told, most of the fencing influence can actually be seen in the unarmed applications, as the armed principles don't work so well for a self defense practitioner, as I'll explain below.  The concept of the strong side leading, and the concept of forward thrusts such as the straight blast are said to have come from Sijo's Lee's observations of fencers that use the epee, which is a thrusting blade.  I am not sure if he ever saw sabre practitioners, who employ their weapon in a slashing fashion.

Because most of the weapons we use in JKD are either too short to be able to use fencing technique, or are employed more in a slashing manner, the epee doesn't serve as a very good model to base armed movement on.  Even the sabre doesn't mesh well, because the footwork we use when we slash is so much different than that used by fencers when we compete.  Also, keep in mind that fencing is a sport.  Remember that when we as JKD'ers slash we try to go through the target -- a fencer would not do that, as the point will already have scored, and it would thus be wasted effort and energy.  Much like in kendo, many of the moves used in sport fencing could actually get you killed in armed combat.


----------



## Zepp (Mar 8, 2003)

Pardon a non-JKDist for butting in, but-

Bruce Lee seemed very fond of using nunchuku in his movies.  Did he prefer to use them in real life (maybe growing up on the streets of Hong Kong?)?  I mean, did he prefer to use them instead of other weapons, as using any weapon is obviously preferable to not having one.

Just curious.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *Pardon a non-JKDist for butting in, but-
> 
> Bruce Lee seemed very fond of using nunchuku in his movies.  Did he prefer to use them in real life (maybe growing up on the streets of Hong Kong?)?  I mean, did he prefer to use them instead of other weapons, as using any weapon is obviously preferable to not having one.
> ...



More movie-fu I think.  I saw a lot of footage of Lee screwing up with the Chucks during Game of Death filming.  

According to Guo Inosanto, he got very adept at them later.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 11, 2003)

I heard the same thing. The story is , BL wasn't any good at Nunchuck at all. He had to use a plastic one b/c he was cracking his head all too often.


----------



## Samurai (Mar 13, 2003)

For what it is worth.........

I read an an interview with Dan Inosanto that Bruce Lee showed up and "played with the nunchukus".  Guru Dan said that he was aweful.  He then said that he saw Bruce Lee about 2 weeks later and Bruce showed him his nunchuku routine.  Guru Dan said that he looked like a master.  Bruce committed that he practiced like 3 hour per day with the weapon.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## pknox (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *For what it is worth.........
> 
> I read an an interview with Dan Inosanto that Bruce Lee showed up and "played with the nunchukus".  Guru Dan said that he was aweful.  He then said that he saw Bruce Lee about 2 weeks later and Bruce showed him his nunchuku routine.  Guru Dan said that he looked like a master.  Bruce committed that he practiced like 3 hour per day with the weapon.
> ...



I'm not all that surprised by that at all, as Sijo Bruce definitely had amazing hand-eye coordination.  I think that is at least as important of a predictor of success with a new weapon as is prior study of "similar" weapons (which my guess is Sijo _didn't_ have, given that wing chun only has the dragon pole and butterfly knives, if he even got that far).  Obviously raw athleticism and coordination are huge advantages for anyone.  The fact that it only took him two weeks just shows that Sijo had an abundance of both qualities.


----------

